
Adobe: Photoshop Goes Online and Free - nickb
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/adobe/photoshop-goes-online-and-free-298520.php
======
Tichy
Well no, it is not Photoshop, only some other image editor by Adobe.

~~~
pg
Also, "to go" would be more accurate.

